

Let's grab Google's gazillions - lapenne
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_22/b4086085715448.htm

======
LogicHoleFlaw
Warning! Warning! Satire detected!

What scares me is that I had to read fairly far in to convince myself it was
indeed satire.

